# Wanted 2 Email players



## Madron (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking for one Male and one Female player that would like to join in an E-mail fantasy role playing/wargame( mostly wargame). War for Sienna Minor has two open slots, for gamers would want to get involve in a “complicated” role/wargame. Not a “first” person game, this is a thinking game with: nation building, adventuring parties, armies, navies, the whole nine yards. Have a spot for a Human male Lord, and the Elf Queen of Timberdark.
Very serious, mature group of war gamers in this game. This game is not for the faint of heart. Contact the GM’s recruitment email at Dyane_Byers@yahoo.com


----------

